# Norbo Ben Ju



## JoeJ (Jan 3, 2019)

I am looking for Norbo Ben Ju lines. Does anyone know where I can find grandsons or granddaughters or even possibly sons or daughters from him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Google his name. Find the pedigreedatabase link and look at the progeny tree.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Pretty popular dog in many Czech pedigrees.

Both my girls dam line go back to him.

Weberhaus, Jinopo have girls who go back to him. Look for Puci Jipo-me, strong dam line, lots of character and drive. Social but can be edgy. 

My girls:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2719147-xile-z-weberhaus

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=724260-wild-winds-zephyr-of-cognac


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Jinopo would have been my suggestion. My pup has him in the 5th gen on his sire's side. Good looking dog.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Try Dari from Van den Heuvel K9. She used to own Norbo and very knowledgeable. I have a male from one of her breedings - not Norbo. Good luck!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Try Joan Ronalder from von Ron kennels


----------



## Gsd.chris (Jan 30, 2019)

My gsd is from a norbo line, the breeder I got my dog from got his sire from Westwood kennels


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Malinda at Weberhaus carries those lines through her females (Xant/Puci) and is state side. Dogs are super and she is wonderful to work with.


----------



## Gsd.chris (Jan 30, 2019)

Oops didn’t realize I posted before


----------



## Scott S (Nov 13, 2020)

JoeJ said:


> I am looking for Norbo Ben Ju lines. Does anyone know where I can find grandsons or granddaughters or even possibly sons or daughters from him.


Just joined and saw this, I have a Norbo ben ju son who is approaching 5 yrs old. Best dog I have owned.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

JoeJ said:


> I am looking for Norbo Ben Ju lines. Does anyone know where I can find grandsons or granddaughters or even possibly sons or daughters from him.


My Sebastian is 5 generations removed on his father’s side.










I’ve got his pedigree. I’ll try to find it and post.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Scott S said:


> Just joined and saw this, I have a Norbo ben ju son who is approaching 5 yrs old. Best dog I have owned.


Norbo died in 2009.

My Sebastian is almost 7 and is about five or six generations removed. Surely, not his son.





__





German Shepherd Dog Norbo Ben Ju ---- Van Den Heuvel K9


german shepherd dog Norbo Ben Ju Van Den Heuvel K9



www.vandenheuvelk9.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Damicodric said:


> Norbo died in 2009.
> 
> My Sebastian is almost 7 and is about five or six generations removed. Surely, not his son.
> 
> ...


could this breeding have not been accomplished using frozen semen / AI?


----------



## Scott S (Nov 13, 2020)

He was born AI and his DNA has been confirmed.


----------



## Scott S (Nov 13, 2020)

We call him Bodi


----------



## Scott S (Nov 13, 2020)

Great working dog, super balanced. Very characteristic of Norbo


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a Nessie(Norbo's sister) grandson and great grandson. I love what I have from Andy Maly Vah's lines. Gideon vom Wildhaus


----------



## Scott S (Nov 13, 2020)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a Nessie(Norbo's sister) grandson and great grandson. I love what I have from Andy Maly Vah's lines. Gideon vom Wildhaus


The N litter was an extremely successful litter as the entire litter became high level competition dogs.
Here is the pedigree on my boy




__





Zen z Van Den Heuvel


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Zen z Van Den Heuvel




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Scott S (Nov 13, 2020)

Hope that clears up the doubt


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Fodder said:


> could this breeding have not been accomplished using frozen semen / AI?


Well, of course ... had that been indicated.


----------

